# Able to remove key while not in 'P'?



## s_paul (Oct 9, 2012)

The manual mentions that the key should come out of ignition only when the automatic transmission is in Park. But, I can remove the key in any gear i.e. even if the car is in D, R etc. Can some one please confirm if this normal or should I take the car to the dealer? Please note the car is a GCC spec purchased in the UAE.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's not normal, but was a cool feature of my 20 year old Saab!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's not normal. I'd have them look at it if it's still under warranty. Otherwise, make sure you know where the key is. My friend's old Town and Country did that. He'd start the car with the key, then take it out and put it in the dash since it would fall out otherwise. 

Do you have anything attached to the key, like other keys? If it's on a keyring with a lot of other keys, it's possible to be too heavy, and to have broken the retaining mechanism in the ignition module. I leave my key separate for that reason.


----------

